# AGR Widget Woe



## TampAGS (Apr 18, 2009)

Has anyone else tried using AGR's new website widget?

 

If so, have you been able to log in and use the thing? 

 

I installed it onto my iGoogle homepage and it installed without issue and shows up where I placed it. It doesn't recognize my ID number/password, though. I just get an error message in red stating "invalid".

 

I sent an email to AGR about it and got an automated response saying they received the email and would be following up with me. I'm still waiting to hear from them, but wondered if anyone else had run into similar issues.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 18, 2009)

I just installed it on Windows Vista, and the gadget is completely unreadable.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 18, 2009)

HAHAHA I Have it on Mac Dashboard it works great! My adivice buy a mac :lol: :lol: :lol: no seriously at least in my case it works and its pretty nifty to have around.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 18, 2009)

Works fine on my laptop. XP Pro, SP2, Firefox 3.0.8 .


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 19, 2009)

Actually, I got it working now. I'm so used to putting everything on the sidebar, never thought of letting it float on the desktop.


----------



## TampAGS (Apr 20, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Works fine on my laptop. XP Pro, SP2, Firefox 3.0.8 .


Hmmm... my system is identical to yours except I've got SP3.

 

Still waiting for insights from AGR. I went to the Clearspring site (widget developer) thinking there might be some support docs or something, but I didn't see anything.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 21, 2009)

TampAGS said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Works fine on my laptop. XP Pro, SP2, Firefox 3.0.8 .
> ...


I just checked my desktop today which has SP3 and it works fine. Got all the other MS updates current? Also go to http://java.com/en/ and make sure you have the latest version. I was never good at keeping Java updated and had troubles with a lot of web pages until I got smart and kept Java current.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 21, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> HAHAHA I Have it on Mac Dashboard it works great! My adivice buy a mac :lol: :lol: :lol: no seriously at least in my case it works and its pretty nifty to have around.


Same here-- works without a hitch on the Mac platform! Haha, and the Amtrak website tends to be more Mac friendly as well!


----------



## saxman (Apr 23, 2009)

Works fine for me. I have a Mac though, so that's probably why.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 24, 2009)

Power to the Macs!!! :lol: The widget is pretty odd but it was nice while I was waiting for points to post to just hit f4 and see if they had or not... Sorry to all you windows users


----------



## DivMiler (Jun 30, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> HAHAHA I Have it on Mac Dashboard it works great! My adivice buy a mac :lol: :lol: :lol: no seriously at least in my case it works and its pretty nifty to have around.


I, on the other hand, cannot get it to work.

I am running MacOS 10.4.11 on a MacBook.

I download the (zipped) widget, double-click to get "Amtrak-Guest-Rewards.wdgt".

Double-click "Amtrak-Guest-Rewards.wdgt", get the question "Do you want to install the widget "Amtrak-Guest-Rewards" and open it in Dashboard?

I click "Install".

Dashboard opens up, I see the (bright) Amtrak-Guest-Rewards widget. In a few seconds it goes dark. I click "Keep" underneath the widget, and the widget still stays dark. I can move the widget around, but I cannot type my AGR number or password at all.

What am I doing wrong? Does it require MacOS 10.5?

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Power to the Macs!!! :lol: The widget is pretty odd but it was nice while I was waiting for points to post to just hit f4 and see if they had or not... Sorry to all you windows users


COMPUTER WARS... COMPUTER WARS! :unsure: :lol:

So, which one is less filling and which one is better tasting?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> COMPUTER WARS... COMPUTER WARS! :unsure: :lol:


I don't take sides! My desktop is a Mac and my netbook is a PC - so I cover both sides! :lol:

Time to ride a train! (Or 2 or 3 - or 10!)


----------

